# Is This The Smallest Lodge In The World?



## My Freemasonry (Jan 25, 2016)

​
One of the smallest Freemason lodges in the U.S. is in the California "ghost town" of Hornitos, in Mariposa County located midway between San Francisco and the eastern state line, and just west of Yosemite National Park. Hornitos Lodge No. 98 was built in 1855, and the lodge was chartered a year later. It is on the National Register of Historic Places, and is still active.

From the NoeHill Travels in California website:




​

The plaque on the front of the building reads:

*Point of Historical Interest *
*Hornitos Masonic Hall*
_Registration MRP - 001_
*Hornitos Masonic Hall No. 98*
_NRHP Number 05000775 _
_Listed August 3, 2005_

_This building was constructed c. 1855 of native schist rock. It was purchased in August 1873 by the Freemasons of Hornitos Lodge No. 98, and since early 1875, continue to meet here. The Lodge was originally chartered as Quartzburg Lodge No. 98 on May 8, 1856, and met in Quartzburg. This building is the smallest Masonic Hall in California. Its lodgeroom is only 17'-6" by 29'-6" and has seen visitors from around the world._
_California O.H.P. _
_Plaque set by the Grand Lodge Free and Accepted Masons of California May 13, 1995_

A second plaque reads:
*National Register of Historic Places *
_This restored Masonic Hall is recognized for the significant community involvement of its members from 1873 to 1930. The Freemasons owned stores and hotels, served as town and county officials, worked as miners and engineers and supported Hornitos from their farms and ranches. Their Masonic philosophy of personal improvement and community betterment created a positive influence in Hornitos._
_This plaque set by the Grand Master of Masons in California and the Worshipful Master of Hornitos Lodge on May 20, 2006_


In 2011, Brethren from Modesto Lodge No. 256 visited the lodge, and their website contains some photos of the tiny interior. From the Modesto Lodge website:




​

_“The Hornitos Masonic Lodge is located in the historic town of Hornitos, which was once a gun-toting Wild West gold mining camp with a population topping 10,000.  This town, with its population sign now reading 75, is an outstanding vision of history, where the Wells Fargo Stage opened their office and ran some shipments worth $40,000 in gold, and where Domenico Ghirardelli built his first store before moving to San Francisco and to ‘Chocolate Fame.’ ” – excerpted from the Hornitos Lodge 98 brochure._
_
------------------------------------------_

Also of interest is that for many years, the smallest lodge in size in Ireland, and perhaps the world, was  Premiere Lodge  of Connought No. 14 in  County Galway, Ireland.  It has recently moved to a slightly larger  facility, but here is a photo of its tiny former location from their website:




​If you know of a similarly small lodge room in the world, please pass it along to me and I'll be happy to add it to the list.​

Continue reading...


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 25, 2016)

The smallest lodge room I've seen is Los Angeles 42.  The lodge now meets in a bigger building.  http://lodge42.org/

The old lodge room is now an LA Heritage Monument.  http://elpueblo.lacity.org/SightsSounds/HistoricStructures/MasonicHall/index.htm

They may no longer meet there but the room is allowed for degree work without dispensation.

§807.040. MEETING PLACE.
A. All Stated Meetings shall be held at the Lodge’s meeting place. The Lodge’s meeting place shall be any safe and suitable room for tiled Lodge meetings (as determined by theInspector of the district in which the Lodge is situated) which has been previously selected by the Lodge and which is located in the city, town or community fixed by its Charter or Dispensation.  Special Meetings may be held in the Lodge’s meeting place or in:
1. the Lodge rooms at the Masonic Homes at Union City and Covina;
2. the Lodge room at the Masonic Hall at Columbia;
3. the Lodge room at the First Masonic Hall erected in California at Benicia;
4. the Lodge room at the Quitman Masonic Hall in the Malakoff Diggins State Historic Park;
5. the Lodge room at the Old Masonic Hall in El Pueblo de Los Angeles State Historical Monument at Los Angeles; or
6. any other safe and suitable room or place in the open for a tiled Lodge meeting, approved by the Inspector of the district wherein such room or place is located in a dispensation issued for that purpose. 

The room is so small that during a third degree a candidate needs to be placed diagonally for the degree team to be able to walk around him.


----------

